# Entroducing



## rebirthflame (Oct 11, 2006)

hi everyone my name is Steven, im from the uk and ive only just got into this hobby. im a student at universty and i needed a pet i could keep within a student house. After much reseach on the internet and through books i decided upon a mantis, ive always been intruiged by insects and i think mantis are one of the most fascinating.

i have a budwing at the moment with hopefully another one arriving soon. and i also have a couple of giant asain coming from ian (i think). i also keep 2 giant african olive millipedes.

The other things in life that i enjoy are music, books, film and drinking......

Thats me!


----------



## Ian (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum steven  

I do believe you are getting some Asian's from me, yes!


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 11, 2006)

hi welcome to the forum! it's a friendly place here, unlike most forums where all they do is rip on each other. whereabouts in uk are you? there's quite a few of us in the uk. there's a few bugshows on throughout the year that are worth checking out too.

i thought this post was about an album at first because of the spelling:..







is a good album! ( and i dont even really like hip hop )


----------



## rebirthflame (Oct 12, 2006)

ian : yes i am getting some asains from you off ebay. i was hoping for a male and female so i can breed them if there is any possiblity of making this so i would be very gratefull

Johnald : yeh i was listening to that album the time i posted this i just thought it was kind of fitting :| shame about his new piece of work though. not too sure about it most of it seems a bit like commercial r&amp;b which just inst my scene... im currently in manchester, how can i find out about these shows and where they are being held?


----------

